# tilefish, some advice needed



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

We went past the nipple towards 131 hole on saturday. dropping squid mostly, some mullet and cigar 600-720'. Came home with 5, awesome fish. we used 9-13 circle hooks on a deep drop rig with glow in dark plastics. there were probably dozens of misses, clearly bites and hooks ups that didnt stay. what can we do to increase fish in the boat? we were on them 



thanks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smaller hooks. line tight. watch the tip. whole squid.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

move in to 850 ft. of water!


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Smaller hooks is a must!! White snapper will steal all your bait all day!! Whole squid and that’s all u need.


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks! trying that


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I disagree on the smaller hooks. I like 12/0 and 13/0 on my tilefish/yellow edge rigs.

If you are getting on white snapper you are NOT on golden tile grounds. I bring squid to catch my bait and will also still drop it but MOST days its my least productive bait, however large slabs of cut bait (my secret bait is my secret) is generally much better than squid.

Lots of fish down there, especially small sharks so missing a hookset isnt uncommon. Some guys like to fish light drag on the way up. Not me, I like it tight, I dont want that reel stopping because even if you are fishing light drag will still waller out a hole in their mouth. A light drag will sometimes put slack in the line causing the hook to come out, especially if its rough and the boat is rocking. Run it tight and keep that reel moving, only occasionally will a truly monster stop the reel.

Another important thing that I think helps keep you on fish, always watch the rod on the way up. Nothing worse than spending five minutes reeling up 1000ft of line and not having a fish come up. I tell my new guys to always watch that rod tip to make sure they arent wasting time.


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

great thanks. Awesome fish in the pic


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

10/0 and 12/0 here....


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

big tiles. do they eat the same as smaller ones?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

They better to me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll echo what Jason said in regards to location. If I'm getting beaten up by White Snapper and other smaller species, then I'm not in the right spot for Golden Tiles. Flat, low-grade, featureless mud is where it's at. Drift and mark as bites occur. Don't fish a colony too hard or you will blow that spot out quickly.

Golden Tiles can be more sensitive to water temps than other deep drop species so don't be surprised if you have to drift different depths on different trips. 

I like big hooks. I'm not interested in catching Golden Tiles the size of Vermilion Snapper, I want a few big ones for the box. Large strip baits, bigger hooks with wider gaps and slightly longer drops.

Everybody else is posting pics, so I am too


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris, do you even fish any more bro?


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

awesome feedback. Yall might be saving me some serious marine fuel/skunk trips.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Chris, do you even fish any more bro?


I try to, but its a full time job being with your mom


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nothing like fresh mullet making a strip bait. Big hooks too.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Nothing like fresh mullet making a strip bait. Big hooks too.


keith, thanks for the heads-up. never thought about using mullet strips.
how well does it work? i guess it's like using mackerel?

jack

oh, and i forgot to mention if you need any pics just look at my avatar for state record for goldens. (yea, right, lol)


----------

